# Wobbling Woods Mower



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Was mowing the pasture with my 54 Cub and 42" woods finish mower and hit a unseen hole. Bottomed out and stalled tractor. When I started back up, the deck is wobbling like crazy. Took blades off, not bent, removed shaft looks ok but still wobbles, Can this be fixed or do I need whole a new shaft assembly??


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by muchgrass _
> *Was mowing the pasture with my 54 Cub and 42" woods finish mower and hit a unseen hole. Bottomed out and stalled tractor. When I started back up, the deck is wobbling like crazy. Took blades off, not bent, removed shaft looks ok but still wobbles, Can this be fixed or do I need whole a new shaft assembly?? *


Don't know! 
Recommend you check blade against a new one and the spindles should be rolled on a flat surface to check for out of round!!

Both are difficult to see minor errors with naked eye especially while attached to deck!


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Sorry my description should have been more detailed. The wobble is way more serios than a blade spindle. The deck shakes violently when blade is engaged. The shaft assby seems to have alot of vertical play 3/4" that I don't remember before.
Is there a pressed fitting or something that could have broken loose?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by muchgrass _
> *Sorry my description should have been more detailed. The wobble is way more serios than a blade spindle. The deck shakes violently when blade is engaged. The shaft assby seems to have alot of vertical play 3/4" that I don't remember before.
> Is there a pressed fitting or something that could have broken loose? *


Do you know where you are geeting the play (Gearbox) at shaft entry or at bottom where the belt is, I am not all that familiar with woods (Brother has one) Some one here must have one!!


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

I was hoping for some feedback here, I've seen lots of cubs with woods decks. Maybe I should post in the general forum.
If I grab the pulley at the top of the shaft assby, it has about 3/4" of vertical play. Seems like something that held the assby together vertically has popped off or is no longer functioning.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by muchgrass _
> *I was hoping for some feedback here, I've seen lots of cubs with woods decks. Maybe I should post in the general forum.
> If I grab the pulley at the top of the shaft assby, it has about 3/4" of vertical play. Seems like something that held the assby together vertically has popped off or is no longer functioning. *


I did the best I could and your assessment is correct, next step is disassembly!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

HI Muchgrass, and welcome to TF.com!!:friends: It sounds to me, that when you bottomed out, the bearing on that loose shaft may have gotten bumped out of place. Check to see if the bearing has moved, or (worse case) the shaft housing got broken from the hit.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

muchgrass:

Have a look at the Cub Manual Server. There is a section on the Woods Mower Series under OEM Implements. The manuals are all there.

Welcome to the forum and of course to the Cub World.

If the manuals do not prove to solve your problem, then ifn you ask your question at the Cub-a-holics forum at www.farmallcub.com, the 1144 Cub-a-holics there, many of whom own Woods Mower Decks, should be able to get you unwobbly again.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Rudi!! I figured you'd be able to catch this one!


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

THanks for the warm welcome and prompt useful replies. I will check out the manuals and website and see what I can come up with. I didn't realize such a large Farmall community lived on the web. LIke I said, it seems like it just popped loose and won't stay together tight enough. That's why I think the bushing may be pressed in.
I have been in the forum for a while, hanging out in the Craftsman forum. I would use my GT5000 to mow the pasture but its 3 acres of formerly plowed field and bumpy as hell with 23" tires. Gotta get the old cub back online..


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

muchgrass:

I have a Craftsman 12.5/38" that ran up until a couple of weeks ago. I have almost 3 acres to mow and by next summer it will be up to well over 4. 

I am currently building a reel mower setup for Ellie which will replace 90% of what the Craftsman used to do. The only parts I will not be able to do is the extreme banks on the hills around my house -- they were difficult enough with the Craftsman, and they would be deadly with the Cub.

However, if you can get the mower problem fixed, I think you will be mighty pleased with your Cub/mower setup.


----------

